# Empfehlenswerte Spiele ohne DRM



## RubenPlinius (28. November 2008)

hi leute

in diesem thread soll es um empfehlenswerte spiele aus der näheren vergangenheit und der näheren Zukunft gehen die *nicht* Securom in der jetzigen form des DRM (z.b: Sacred, Alarmstufe Rot 3, Mass Effect etc) verwenden.

Mein persönlicher Beweggrund für diesen thread ist ein angestrebter boykott meinerseits gegenüber Securom spielen, da ich mich aus folgenden Gründen nicht nur schlecht, nicht nur schäbig sondern teils auch als Dieb und als unmündig behandelt fühle:
- Die Online Aktivierung an sich ist nicht schlechtes, doch die ARt und Weise wie sie durchgeführt wird ist inakzeptabel. Ein Programm, dass im hintergrund laufend nicht nur einen kleinen Teil der Leistung frisst, sondern auch noch schlecht zu deinstallieren ist. (ergo unausgereifte Programmierung der Securom Software)
- nur eine Begrenzte Anzahl an installationen. Diese installationen gelten zwar in ihrer jeweiligen einheit pro pc, dennoch gibt es nirgendwo richtlinien, ab wann Securom einen PC der zum Beispiel umgebaut wurde als "neuen" pc ansieht, oder ob es zum Beispiel nur nach Windows Registrierungscode funktioniert
- Man bezahlt ein Vollpreisprodukt und wird dennoch wie ein Dieb behandelt. So soll die maßnahme gegen Piraterie wirken (und ich verstehe und unterstütze Spieleschmieden in dieser Bestrebung), dennoch wird die
volle Belastung auf dem Rücken des Kunden ausgetragen. Wir müssen den vollen Preis bezahlen, wir können das Spiel nur eine begrenzte Zahl mal installieren, wir müssen extra bei einer Hotline anrufen wenn diese Zahl überschritten wurde und wir müssen uns mit einer schlecht programmierten DRM Software auf unseren PC's herumplagen.

Sind wir mündige Kunden oder nicht?
Wenn wir uns schon entscheiden ein Produkt zu kaufen, sollten wir dadurch nicht von den Firmen belohnt werden, oder zumindest anständig behandelt werden? Kundenzufriedenheit und das Bestreben dem Kunden ein gutes Gefühl nach dem Kauf zu geben sind zwei Dinge die lernt man im ersten Jahr auf jeder Wirtschaftsuniversität.

Ob ihr nun meinen Argumenten beipflichten könnt oder nicht liegt bei euch - ich jedenfalls versuche jegliche Spiele mit dieser Form von DRM zu boykottieren und bitte euch hier Spiele zu posten die ihr für erwähnenswert haltet die ohne DRM auskommen oder auskommen werden

salut


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Fallout 3 auf jeden Fall... soweit mir bekannt ist aber in Ursprungsform, sprich zur Kontrolle ob die Original CD drin ist, welches man aber umgehen kann, wenn man die Gameexe direkt startet und nicht erst den Launcher :-X


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

COd 4 hat kein DRM.
Alle TOPspiele ab Spore haben DRM, auch GTA IV *wein*


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. November 2008)

war heut bei mediamarkt und hab mich nur geärgert

jedes drecks (=top) game zur zeit hat Securom mit DRM...
bin ich ein dieb wenn ich 50€ für n spiel zahle? wohl kaum, ärgerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und CoD4 kostet immer noch 50€ xD jetzt wart ich schon n halbes jahr und es wird nicht günstiger

da lob ich mir valve...steam ist immer noch die eleganteste lösung finde ich

aber welche spiele könnt ihr denn so empfehlen ohne securom?
vor allem ich würde etwas suchen was man auch online spielen kann - und wo man noch server dafür findet xD

salut und lg


----------



## mccord (29. November 2008)

world of goo neben braid das beste independent game dieses jahr, die 20$ lohnen sich wirklich!
sins of a solar empire mischung aus realtime und 5X strategiespiel
galactic civilizations 2 und addons 5X strategiespiel
die beiden kommenden spiele von stardock sehen auch sehr gut aus: demigod, elemental - war of magic - stehen schon auf meiner "wird gekauft" liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stardock geht den richtigen weg mit hoch qualitativen spielen und verzicht auf drm & kopierschutz


----------



## Jokkerino (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alle TOPspiele ab Spore haben DRM, auch GTA IV *wein*


ohhhh *mimimi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spiels doch auf der xbox360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habs da schon durch^^ das ende suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ohhhh *mimimi*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pc version > konsolen version :>

http://www.flimmerkisten.de/gta-4-pc-ohne-...ox-360-947.html


----------



## Rhokan (29. November 2008)

tja deswegen hab ich seit wow kein spiel mehr gekauft.... außer bald evtl left 4 dead


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ohhhh *mimimi*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


PC > Konsole, war seit jeher so und wird immer so sein. Außerdem siehts nochmal schöner aus


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> PC > Konsole, war seit jeher so und wird immer so sein. Außerdem siehts nochmal schöner aus


nö die Grafik bleibt dieselbe. Die xbox360 ist zu 90% immer auf höchster Grafik Einstellung.

Noch dazu kommen wir meist vor den pc-gamern in den Genuss der spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> nö die Grafik bleibt dieselbe.


Quatsch. Das wird dir jeder bestätigen das PC (nich jeder klar aber die neueren halt) bessere Grafik hat...


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Quatsch. Das wird dir jeder bestätigen das PC (nich jeder klar aber die neueren halt) bessere Grafik hat...


Beispiele im Vergleich zu xbox360 u. pc?


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

Naja 1. Kann ein PC immer wieder einfach aufgerüstet werden und du willst ja wohl nich bestreiten das die PC Hardware die jetzt gerade aufm Markt ist, schlechter als die der Xbox die schon 3 Jahre alt ist...und 2. DirectX 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Beispiele im Vergleich zu xbox360 u. pc?


Bevor du schreibst das die Grafik gleich ist: informier dich.
Die Explosionen und Feuerdetails sind auf den PC noch ein stücken weit aus detaillierter und wir haben Direct X 10.
Und was interessiert es mich das ihr vorher die Spiele nutzen könnt? Ich warte lieber und bekomm eine verbesserte Grafikversion, ein Spiel das gut umgesetzt wurde für den PC etc.
Und die X-Box hat sich auch in 1-2 Jahren ausgeboxt


----------



## Gearloose (30. November 2008)

Also Haxxler das kann man absolut nich vergleichen drück mal strg+alt+entf und guck dir allein mal an was dein pc noch so alles nebenbei macht wo sich konsolen nur auf das spiel konzentrieren können.
Außerdem sind die spiele ja speziell für die konsolen hardware abgestimmt was bei den tausenden verscheidenen pc komponenten schonmal nicht der fall ist deswegen werden konsolen mit der hardware immer viel bessere grafik darstellen können als ein pc mit der gleichen hardware.

Aber ganz ehrlich ich glaub das das meiste was rockstar da ablässt nur gelaber ist damit sich möglichst viel leute die pc version kaufen auch wenn sie vielleicht schon die konsolen version besitzen.
Und die Systemvorraussetzungen sind wahrscheinlich extrem^^
Naja werds mir trotzdem kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (30. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Beispiele im Vergleich zu xbox360 u. pc?



hmm da fällt mir ein Spiel ein, welches sehr aktuell ist: GTA 4

Sieht auf dem PC (mit entsprechender Hardware) um einiges besser aus. Die Texturen sind schärfer und die Weitsicht ein gutes Stück hoch gesetzt.

Dass viele andere Spiele ohne gute next-gen-Grafik herauskommen, liegt meist am Marketing der Spieleschmieden/Publisher. Ich habe mit einigen Vertretern auf der GC geredet und die sind auch wütend über ihre eingen Vorgesetzten, die sie "zwingen" die alten Grafik-Engines rauszuholen. Weil die Marktforschung herausfand, dass die potentielle Kundschaft "ältere Hardware" besäße. Nur ist die Frage wie man "ältere Hardware" definiert. Selbst Ich würde meine hardware als alt definieren, obwohl sie Crysis im DX10-Modus mit ~50fps darstellt...

In dem Sinne: GEBT UNS GUTE GRAFIK!!!!!!


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. November 2008)

so - thread wurde wieder aufgeschlossen und der thread überarbeitet

bitte lest euch den obersten post durch und ich hoffe dass sich interessante diskussionen und ratschläge ergeben


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich scheisse an Securom Finde ich ja das die geklauten Illegal heruntergeladenen zum einen Besser laufen.
und zum anderen auch online gehen. 

securom selber wird bei meinem pc immer unter bösartiger trojaner/virus und spionage software angezeigt .. was richtiges onlinezocken mit gekauften unmöglich macht da meine firewall immer alarm gibt das es sich veränder hat ..
einfach gesagt ..

wer illegal macht ist besser drann ... find ich total sinnfrei ..
wenn ich ein game gekauft habe und danach noch eine gehackte version benutze sehe ich mich nicht als strafbar an. 

nunja notfalls kann man securom in der registry bearbeiten und auch in den steuerungen .. aber ganz wegmachen kann man es nicht da man sonst nicht mehr zocken kann ...

aus diesem grund zock ich nur noch wow und games wie gta an der ps2/ps3 .. feeling> grafik ..


----------



## Haxxler (1. Dezember 2008)

Ein Kopierschutz hat noch nie wirklich was gebracht und dieser hier schon garnich. Die Spieleindustrie schadet sich damit nur selbst und ich will nicht wissen wieviel Kohle in diesen tollen "Schutz" geflossen ist -.-


----------



## RubenPlinius (1. Dezember 2008)

das denke ich auch

ich wollte mir jetzt vor weihnachten diverse spiele kaufen, von mass effect über ra3 zu sacred 2

aber nachdem die alle mit securom fahren wird weder ea noch ascaron geld mit mir machen...
ich finde es ist irgendwo ein unschönes bild wenn man als ehrlicher und auch treuer kunde dann so behandelt wird
oder securom müsste so einwandfrei laufen dass es keine einwände gibt...
aber nachdem firewalls rumspinnen, securom nicht immer deinstalliert wird, securom teils zu instabilitäten des systems führen kann etc, finde ich ist es ein grund keine spiele mit diesem system zu kaufen

saut


----------



## -RD- (11. Januar 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier nicht nahezu alle Antworten gelöscht wurden. Der Titel dieses Threads heißt "Empfehlenswerte Spiele ohne DRM".

Warum also wird dieser Thread wieder zugemüllt mit "ich mag securom auch nicht" oder gar mit der vollkommen sinnfreien PC-Konsole-Diskussion?!
Das hat hier alles nichts verloren.

Mein Anliegen ist also, sofern der TE noch Interesse daran hat, dass hier wirklich nur Spiele gepostet werden, die ohne DRM und ohne Securom auskommen, kein Installationslimit oder gar Onlineaktivierungszwang haben. KEINE Diskussionen und keine Themenabweichungen mehr.
Ansonsten kann man hier auch komplett zumachen, denn der Threadtitel hat mit den Posts größtenteil nichts gemein.

Bisher wurden folgende Titel genannt:


Call of Duty 5 - World at War
Power of Goo
Sins of a Solar Empire
Galactic Civilisations + Add-On

Außerdem fallen mir an spielenswerten oder aktuellen Titeln ein:

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Prince Of Persia
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Tomb Raider: Legend
C&C: Tiberium Wars + Add-On
C&C: Generals + Add-On
Warcraft III + Add-On
Diablo II + Add-On
Titan Quest + Add-On


----------



## Zonalar (11. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele jezz Warcraft III + Addon schon seid ich 10 war^^bin jezz 16 und muss sagen. Das ist ein MUST HAVE. nat. mit Internet 100 mal besser (wegen Battle.net)

also Warcraft III Top


----------



## S.E.Lain (12. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich spiele jezz Warcraft III + Addon schon seid ich 10 war^^bin jezz 16 und muss sagen. Das ist ein MUST HAVE. nat. mit Internet 100 mal besser (wegen Battle.net)
> 
> also Warcraft III Top



Jop Wacraft 3 kann ich auch nur empfehlen spiele ich mittlerweile seit über 4 jahren weil?
Ganz einfach die mapping szene hat sich sehr weit entwickelt es sind bei den wc3 maps extreme sachen möglich geworden aber naja einfach mal selbst ausprobieren es gibt tausende verschiedene fun maps wobei die bekannteste/erfolgreichste wohl DotA is (auch mein favorit) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Januar 2009)

Joo Wc3 is echt super ^^

Dota macht schon spaß ^^  aber es gibt z.B. auch verdammt gute RPG´s

Also ich hab nie Probleme mit Securom ( bei meinen versionen is das nie dabei  ~_~ )  

mfg


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Januar 2009)

weiß eigentlichschon jemand mehr zu FEAR 2? wird das mit securom wie wirs von den anderen spielen her kennen kommen?

salut


----------



## Teal (26. Januar 2009)

Hab mir selber erst Mount & Blade über Steam für 7,50 EUR geholt (gilt aber nicht mehr lange das Angebot). Gibt eine recht aktive Modderszene die z. B. schon ein Graphical Enhancement-Pack rausgebracht hat. Lohnt sich für den Preis auf jeden Fall das Spiel. Ein echter Geheimtipp in meinen Augen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Videos gibts massig bei Youtube, ansonsten:

E3 2008 Trailer: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uTUVfmE2ViQ
Mit HD-Pack: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pf9_Kv6uEaI

Hier gibts die Demo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> weiß eigentlichschon jemand mehr zu FEAR 2? wird das mit securom wie wirs von den anderen spielen her kennen kommen?
> 
> salut


Tja, habe bisher in den test von der PCA nichts gelesen was auf Securom hinwies, ich warte mal bis zum mittwoch wo die Gamestar rauskommt, und die sagen immer was für ein Kopierschutz vorhanden ist.


----------



## Topperharly (26. Januar 2009)

mh...dead risi...arg moment... das gibts ja net mehr zu kaufn *pfeif* bzw. gabs nie auf pc *pfeif*

mh.... warhammer 40k
portal, team fortress 2^^


----------

